

Ask HN: Trying to find an old YC story about male accomplishment syndrome - format997

I can't remember the article well enough to remember keywords so that I can use searchyc.com, but I was hoping someone else knows what story I'm talking about and has a link to the blog/thread. The thread linked to a blog post, where the gist of it was a woman commenting about her male friends incessant drive to be successful, and how she likened that persistent worry to the same problem women face with constant worrying about body image. Here's to hoping someone else knows what I'm talking about :)
======
gcheong
This?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601281>

~~~
format997
That's the ticket! Thanks.

